# Spot on Pleco nose



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

My pleco has had a spot on his nose for several weeks now. He is rather large and I don't know if he rubbed it on something or possibly burned it on the heater? Sometimes it looks fuzzy, other times not. It has not gotten any worse but has not gotten any better. It doesn't feel particularly strange when I touch it and nothing rubs off when he lets me touch it. It is a 36 gallon tank, 75 degrees, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 20 nitrate but I'm due to change the water which I do weekly. I will try to figure out how to post pics of him. Thank you!


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Pics of my pleco's nose.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a fungus, try some fungus meds, and keep your water clean.


----------

